# Free samples



## alwaysme07 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was wondering what companies offer free samples? I need to order more butters and other things and just wanted to know if there area any other companies beside TKB. Thank you.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

peakcandles.com gives you a free bottle of fo with a sampler of 10-1 ouncers, i dont think many places give out freebies anymore.


----------



## candice19 (Feb 24, 2010)

Brambleberry says they give a free FO sample, but last time I ordered I got a little packet of cranberry (or something) seeds.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah they do, i got some seeds once and a 1/2 ounc of fo, but what can i do with that small amt? it was a mens scent or id add it to lotion.


----------

